# Apple tv affiche logo itunes



## basalmus (28 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, grosse surprise en allumant mon Apple TV 3Generation: un schéma s'affiche expliquant que je dois le connecter à itunes, j'imagine pour restaurer le logiciel.
je connecte l'appletv a l'aide dun cable usb -microUsb que j'avais en ma possession et là rien.
Apple TV ne s'affiche ni sur itunes ni sur le bureau.
est-ce que cela vient du cable?
a l'aide!!!
Patrick

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h24 ----------

J'ai trouvé, peut-être cela pour aider. effectivement cela venait du cable car il s'agissait de cable de charge . je pense qu'il doit exister (a vérifier) deux types de cables usb-microUsb : charge et charge/synchronisation( merci a Denisb88 pour son posthttp://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/i-tunes-apple-tv-via-micro-usb-678142.html). je charge la restauration en ce moment. normalement ça devrait fonctionner.


----------

